# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  L33tsaber's Dream Journal

## L33tsaber

This marks the start of my more serious attempts to keep track of my dreams, even when there isn't much to report.
-----
Last night's dreams are a bit of a blur, and I only remember one detail...

I went to a game store and they had a bunch of used copies of _The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess_ for $3.00, so I bought one.  But then the store owner told me they were bootlegs.
-----
Several things about this should have tipped me off that it was a dream.

1.  _Twilight Princess_ for $3.  It's just not possible.
2.  How the HFIL do you bootleg a GameCube game?

Instead, however, I was just very caught up in the whole "zomgit'sTwilightPrincessforcheap" feeling, and so did not reality check.

In short:

Today's dream........FAILED.

----------


## L33tsaber

Once again, very lacking in details that I remember.  I must be having a minimal moisture spell.
-----
I wore my handmade classic-Trilogy Obi-Wan Kenobi robes to a sci-fi convention.  There were about twenty other Jedi cosplayers who sat on the bus next to me.
-----
Things that should have tipped me off:

1.  No sci-fi conventions (aside from Willy-Con which is too far away for me to attend) in my state.

However, everything else was so normal that I did not suspect a thing.  So:

Today's dream...........FAILED.

----------


## L33tsaber

Awright!  Decent recall this time, at least on the second dream!
-----
Dream One:  Something about the government passing a law that birds had a flying speed limit of 4 miles per hour.
-----
Dream Two:

In my room, something was squeaking and chirping.  I looked on my bookshelf, and there was a snowy owl chick that kept shifting back and forth between being real and being a plush toy.  Same with my big plush Snowy, whom I have affectionately dubbed "Merlin".  I held the chick up for Merlin who began to preen it.  I then placed my head up against Merlin's chest, and he began to run his beak through my hair.

I then climbed up into my loft bed and curled up, watching something that was happening to "me", yet I was completely separate up until the last few seconds of the process.  First, "I" became a pair of silver branches, which Merlin called a 'Mystery Egg'.  The branches became an egg dyed magenta with yellow stars.  The real me hatched out of the egg, yet I was exactly the same as when I started, even if I was supposed to be an owl.  I was told to protect a nest that contained the owl chick and a Pikachu plush toy.

Merlin then said something about his three grown-up sons earning owl medals of honor.  I asked him if that meant his sons were dead, and he gave me this answer:  "all owls die...".  Merlin's answer scared me a little.

Then I can't remember what happened.  Something about the plushie nest being relocated to my school, while I continued to guard it.
------
Things that should have tipped me off:

1.  Bird speed limit?
2.  Toys that keep turning real and back again
3.  Owls, real or fake, that speak English
4.  Turning into things like eggs
5.  Sudden changes in scenery

However, once again, I ended up accepting everything as reality.  Therefore:

Today's dream...........FAILED.

----------


## L33tsaber

Today's dreams seemed to have some definite themes...
--------
Dream One:  I was going to play bells for a holiday concert, but one of my classmates had already claimed that instrument, so I had nothing to play.
--------
Dream Two:  I was at a buffet/potluck at my new house.  By the time I got through the line, it was all side dishes and small things swimming in huge pools of red sauce.  There weren't any main dishes left.  (Then there was something about Beast Boy from "Teen Titans" eating a hot dog, which puzzled me...)
--------
Dream Two, Part Two:  I was using my new camera to take photos of a holiday parade, but I only started photographing toward the end.  I was still depressed about the dinner.
--------
Things that should have tipped me off:

1.  That particular classmate isn't in band.
2.  Beast Boy eating a hot dog.  First, because he's vegetarian, and second, because he's a cartoon/comic character...
3.  It's not November/December...

So...

Today's dream................FAILED.

----------


## L33tsaber

Nearly forgot...
---------
There's a tower in the middle of an ocean.  There's a high-ranking bad guy on each level, and to get to the top, I have to kill them all, level by level.  The first few are easy, because they're nameless, faceless drones.  I bite and scratch at them and push them out of the window down to the sea below.

But then I get to the top, and their Commander is waiting for me.  He's an old man with glasses and long silver-copper hair surrounding his bald spot.  He taunts me, and we begin to fight.  He whacks me with two old-fashioned wire-framed parlour chairs.  I am about to admit defeat.  The Commander taunts me again, saying, "Do you think you could fool me?  Do you think I was born yesterday?"

I reply with a wisecrack:  "No.  You have too much hair..."  The Commander holds up his hair and mouths the last three words as I say them.  He teases me again:  "I like that.  Four more times!"

So I repeat "Too much hair".  The first time was easy to say.  The second I barely choked out.  The third was a whisper.  The fourth, I couldn't say.  I woke up uttering, "Too much hair" in a hoarse whisper.
----------
Should have tipped me off things:

1.  A tower... in the middle of the ocean?
2.  Me killing people
3.  People with no faces
4.  "Too much hair"

Today's dream................FAILED.

----------


## L33tsaber

Recall's not working too well today.  I only remember a few random details, in no particular order:

A candle that lights when you twist the bottom

Looking for a round marble, but every single marble was deformed

My entire class making a fried dessert with small round balls of dough.  We were supposed to have enough dough to have three desserts apiece, but one of my classmates used up a huge amount of dough, and only enough was left for me to have one dessert.

My best friend giving me a brownie (unrelated to the dough incident)

A strangely-lit shrine atop a set of steps inside a store full of things like books on magic and plush dragons.
-------------
Today's dream(s)............FAILED.

----------


## L33tsaber

Very lacking in recall today.  I only seem to remember being jealous about being left out of something.

Today's dream..........FAILED.

----------


## L33tsaber

Recall's on the blink again.  I only remember one detail.

Someone gave me a marionette puppet made from a dead fox.  (Very sad.)
-------------
Today's dream..........FAILED.

----------


## L33tsaber

Recall's a little better today...
----------
1.  I'm at an anime convention.  I'm singing "Melodies of Life" for karaoke.  Halfway through the song, my voice gives out, and I have to stop.  Later, I find this stuff you're supposed to rub on your neck and it'll keep your voice from going away.  So I request the song again the next day and sing it all the way through.

2.  I'm at school, and I head into the band room.  One of my friends is following a second behind me, but I don't see him.  So when I close the door, he runs into it, bounces backwards, and slams into the wall behind him.  I get scared that my band teacher will punish me for this, so I run and hide in one of the practice rooms.

3.  I'm watching Azumanga Daioh on a television made out of strawberries and mochi...
-------------
Yeah.  And none of that seemed weird at the time.

Today's dream...............FAILED.

----------


## L33tsaber

Not much recall today...
--------
I'm at play practice at my school.  We're performing Wicked.  Even though I'm one of the best vocalists in the high school, I was relegated to a non-singing part.  For some reason, whoever got the part of Elphaba never showed up to practices, so I stepped in during the songs.  (For some reason, the only song we practiced was "No Good Deed".  However, that's my second-favorite song in the musical so that's kind of awesome.)
----------
And of course, I didn't suspect anything wrong because I was singing all the correct lyrics...

But there are three things that should have tipped me off:

1.  We already DID our school play this year.  ("When In Rome")
2.  Me being cast in a nonsinging role.
(and most obviously...)
3.  WICKED.  There isn't even a DVD version out, let alone scores and scripts for school students...

Today's dream..................FAILED.

----------


## L33tsaber

I was very lacking in recall for the past two days, but now I've got a great jumble of dream-stuff from last night!
-----------
1.  In a film class, we were shooting scenes for an indie superhero Batman-esque movie.  There was a scene where I was supposed to pretend to stab a villain, and somehow, I ended up stabbing him 'for real'.  So I had to run away.

I put a cloak (which was really just a quilt) on and ran away at night.  At first, I just kept going in circles, but then I ended up in Kansas.  And that's where I ran into...

...Sasuke (from _Naruto_), who was acting like Gaara (same show) for some reason.  He was trying to instruct this girl on how to find her inner demon, and how to walk on sand.  Whenever they weren't looking, I tried the techniques for myself.  I half-mastered sand-walking, but not transformation.

While still in 'Kansas', I found this potluck banquet in the park.  I had a great big serving of noodles, but they tasted undercooked, flaverless, and... rough.  Woke up to find I had a corner of the sheets in my mouth.  Eeeew.

2.  Taking photographs of wolves.

3.  Sudoku-meets-connect-the-dots-meets-star-stickers-meets-minesweeper.  I sucked at that game.

4.  I was in a strange house, sleeping on a huge four-poster bed.  Suddenly, this guy tells me that it's not safe, so I have to sleep in a much smaller bed about the size of a large dog-crate, surrounded on all sides by pink curtains.  I find it bizarre that I have to be protected like a princess.  I look back on the four-poster, and there's another girl there.  There's a bowl of broth next to my 'bed', so I drank a little of it.  Then I gave some to the other girl, thinking _she_ must be the real princess for her freedom.  Then the guy comes back and tells me that there are people who want to kill me, so we climb up a tree.  Hiding there was no use, so he said he had to use a 'dangerous technique' that involved pulling us both into the dreamworld.  This reminded me of an ability that Dream/Morpheus from _The Sandman_ has, which made me think that this guy either was Dream or borrowed his abilities.  Yeah... it was weird.
---------------
Okay, waaaaay too many things should have tipped me off.  So, cue the usual _Excel Saga_ reference...

Today's dream....................FAILED.

----------


## L33tsaber

The unusual thing about my second dream is that it unlocked memories of two previous related dreams that I had forgotten.
------------
Dream One:  I had to go through an obstacle course that was sort of like a human-sized Mario level, spikes, fire, and endless pits included.  The goal at the end was a piano, where I set up the sheet music for a Lord of the Rings piece, but somehow ended up playing a song from Wicked.
------------

Now, before we delve into Dream Two, we must first bring up two dreams I had forgotten that are, undoubtedly, related.  They both look silly now, but were quite serious when I dreamed them.

_An old wizard (who reminded me very much of Gandalf) told me that something was out of balance and a sacrifice was required to free these spirit-deer.  At first, he thought the texts meant himself, but then he found they meant me.

In the first dream, I had black plastic chains attached to my wrists.  The wizard then broke these chains.  We thought this symbolic gesture would be enough.

In the second dream, we found this was not the case.  This time, I was to eat coffee beans (Don't ask me why, it was quite serious at the time).  We thought this worked.  However..._

...in last night's dream, the wizard was there again.  I was led into my brother's room, where the wizard explained that a life was required.  I was told to jump on the bed to represent a leaping deer, and the wizard took aim with an arrow.  I was struck in the right side, and as I settled back onto the bed, I muttered that "it was the wrong side, it wasn't enough...".  However, the wizard told me that perhaps a mark was all that was needed.  As he removed the arrow, there was, indeed, only a scar left.

The scar was there in whatever subsequent unrelated dream fragments I had but do not recall, and I was almost... disappointed... to find the mark gone when I woke up.
------------------

While this was NOT an LD, I will not say this dream was exactly a failure.  After all, I remembered some dreams I forgot, and I've got a recurring character!

----------


## L33tsaber

I was walking back from school when someone going past me slaps me on the back.  I figure it's just one of the pervert boys, but then I feel two, three, four, five more of them.  I look and there is an entire pack of boys riding bicycles, a high school cycling race.  I duck and cover, waiting for them all to pass.  Then I go back into the school building and all the boys are riding their bicycles inside.  Then there's something about onion rings and chocolate chip cookies, but I forget...
-----------
Today's dream......FAILED.

----------


## The Cusp

All those dreams you labeled as Failed seems a little harsh.  Your recall if great, and a lot of people would love to have your consistancy in dream recall.  Lucids aren't everything.

----------


## dave2245

im working on my dream recall now, its soo poor i can barly remember half my of what is going on in my dreams. but its improving. im just wondering where to start a dream journal to post on here?

----------


## L33tsaber

> All those dreams you labeled as Failed seems a little harsh. Your recall if great, and a lot of people would love to have your consistancy in dream recall. Lucids aren't everything.



I meant it jokingly.  It's a reference to a silly anime called "Excel Saga".  At the end of the episode, the words "Today's experiment........FAILED" appear on the screen.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Slot machine sort of thing made out of ice cream, with a different flavor for each wheel.  If you win, you get a bowl of that flavor.  (The only two flavors I remember were vanilla and bacon.  Eeeew)

2.  _Watchmen_... The Musical... Animated... DVD Edition.  When I finished 'watching' it (For some reason, dream movies never show any of the actual film...), there was a pair of red eyes staring out from the black screen and a creepy voice went "Just eject the DVD now.  There are no special features."  It scared the heck outta me.

(One thing that should not exist, and Alan Moore will probably wish to kill me for dreaming of its existence.  And what's strange is I've never even READ _Watchmen_!)
-------------
The Usual Excel Saga Reference.

----------


## L33tsaber

It was snowing, and my driveway's all full of snow and ice.  People in fancy dresses, suits, and snowboots were dancing to an orchestra.  Meanwhile, I sat on my porch and watched, feeling a little left out.  (Apparently, I wasn't invited to a party _at my own house_.)  Also on the porch is a cardboard mannequin wearing a sparkly baby-blue dress that I'm certain I've worn in another dream.

Suddenly, the orchestra strikes up a waltz with no melody line, but I recognize the chords in the accompaniment, and I start singing "Once Upon A Dream"  (_I know you, I walked with you once upon a dream.  I know you, the gleam in your eyes is so familiar a gleam_...)

Somehow, I find myself wearing the dress and dancing with someone as I continue singing.  (Whether it was a guy, myself, or the cardboard mannequin, I don't recall.)
-------------
This is the third instance since I started this journal of *singing a song with all the correct lyrics*.  This is one of those tricky things that makes me think I'm awake...

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  We decided to perform "When In Rome..." again, but for some reason, nobody was wearing a costume, and all the props were missing, and everyone forgot the words to the songs.  So for some reason, we had the princess singing "Defying Gravity" from _Wicked_ during the scene where Gladius, Julia, and Minimus are supposed to sing "I Could Be Royalty".  We butchered the songs so badly that we had to stop and give up on the musical.

2.  Pants in a toy store that resemble the legs of a Gundam.  Weird, but cool.

3.  Selling board games based on random anime.  One of the ones I was selling was supposedly very rare... and I think I've dreamed of selling that same board game before.  Odd...
--------

I just have one thing to say about last night's dreams:  ...Gundam pants?

----------


## L33tsaber

I think I may have just had a breakthrough~!
----------
1.  I'm in a bookstore.  Some guy purchases volume 2 of _Watchmen_.  (Wait... there's only ONE volume.  Silly dream logic.)  Outside the store, I find a (probably stolen) copy of the _Watchmen_ graphic novel, and start reading it.  For some reason, despite the Watchmen cover, the story actually involves _Firefly_.  I somehow get involved in the story... then there's something about Silly Putty and K'nex.  Darth Vader is acting as replacement for the main villain in WM.  Vader is now after me.

I wake up.

2.  Straight back into the Watchmen-meets-Darth Vader theme, this time in my old town.  I try to get one of the dream characters (who's dressed up like Nite Owl II) to return the supposedly stolen graphic novel.  Darth Vader is once again after me, and I run into and out of stores, and start running for my house on all fours.  At this point, everything seemed a bit too clear and vivid, especially the stormy sky.  So, my mind went "I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming..." over and over again.  I stand up, take a Superman flight pose, and take off.  It takes several tries to get my balance, but then I start flying around through the stores.  Then I lose control and wake up.

...or do I?  I'm in my house in my old town, looking for a pen and my clamp lamp so I can write about my breakthrough.  Mom comes in and tells me it's time to get ready for the college campus visit...

...and I wake up for real.  Everyone else was still asleep.

But w00t!  I'm actually getting a little closer!  And once again, for the record, I have never read Alan Moore's _Watchmen_.

----------


## L33tsaber

Erm... something about arguing with my brother over the pronunciation of "sleigh".  Even though in real life, we both pronounce it correctly.

----------


## Swikity

I didn't know there was more than one pronunciation xD

----------


## L33tsaber

Something about crows, Ouran High School Host Club, and trying to name all the members of Organization XIII of the top of my head.

(Roxas, Axel, Xigbar, Xaldin, Xemnas, Demyx, Marluxia, Vexen, Sa&#239;x, Larxene, Luxord, Lexaeus, and Zexion!  I can do it when I'm awake.  ^_^)

----------


## skysaw

Good recall! Do you write in a journal when you first wake up?

----------


## L33tsaber

> Good recall! Do you write in a journal when you first wake up?



If the dream appears to be important, then I write it down.  Most of the time, though, I only get fragments which I post here.  And today... I don't remember a darn thing.

----------


## skysaw

L33t, are you still looking to be adopted?

----------


## L33tsaber

> L33t, are you still looking to be adopted?



I've already been adopted.  Sorry 'bout that.

----------


## L33tsaber

Can't remember much of what it involved... something about a fuzzy purple and green dog.

I can tell you what it _didn't_ involve, though.  Much to my surprise, I did not have a single Transformers based dream last night, despite having seen the movie yesterday.

----------


## L33tsaber

Okies, the L33t one is back from her Potter break... and had a rather interesting night.
----
1.  I was stuck in this daycare facility that strongly resembled the Central Nebraska Humane Society.  Something about a curse if you try to leave, and I think vampires may have been involved at some point.  Also, there was something about two of the other teenagers trapped there joining me in a verse of the Bruces' Philosophers Song from _Monty Python's Flying Circus_.

2.  Somehow, GI was Paradigm City.  There was something about finding a size medium white dress-shirt and I couldn't figure out whose it was.  For some reason, Mom was doing the laundry.

So I went out to our minivan, which was mysteriously equipped with a radio-DVD player.  Then my parents showed up in the car and Dad asks, "Isn't _Big O_ the show with Roger Smith in it?"

The radio mysteriously turns on, something about an explosion at the facility from dream 1.  Except fancier.  And someone needed to speak with Roger... who wasn't there.  Then Mom said, "Hasn't this negotiation already been done twice?"  To which I replied, "Yeah, but it needs to be done again... guess I'm Negotiator now."

Then I woke up.
--------
What's odd is that I didn't have this dream a few weeks ago when I was trying to rewatch the entire _Big O_ series on YouTube.  What's odd_er_ is that Norman was the only character who was actually in the dream.  Roger and Dorothy were somehow missing...

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I was halfway to Lincoln for NebrasKon... but I forgot to bring my costumes. Then I woke up... or thought I woke up... and I was again halfway to Lincoln without my costumes.

Then I woke up for real. Yeah, it was terrible. I think I've had that dream before... just not with the false awakening.

2.  Something about a sewing machine, but at some point I found myself randomly thinking "this is a dream".  Nothing happened, of course...

3.  Something about being in a Wal-Mart with Mal Reynolds from _Firefly_.
--------
A few nights ago, I made it part of my routine to mentally sing "99 lucid dreams on the wall".  Maybe it's starting to work.  Or at least I tend to fall asleep before I reach the end of the song.

----------


## L33tsaber

I had somehow 'foreseen' that my house was going to be on fire (to be more precise, someone was launching rockets at it).  I started trying to gather my stuff (favorite plushies, books, et cetera) so I could take it through a portal I found in some weird book.

Then I hear Mom calling my name, and I go through a false awakening.  Still in the dream, she's applying a damp washcloth to my forehead and explaining that I had fainted because of the fire.  I asked her what got damaged, and she replied that a Guitar Hero disc and a Cowboy Bebop DVD both got melted, but everything else was fine.
----
I absolutely hate this dream and hate being asked what-if questions that put me in a similar scenario.  Call me materialistic, but the very thought of a house fire almost makes me faint, mostly because of the fear of stuff I treasure being destroyed.  Stories the muse for which I wouldn't be able to find in order to rewrite, drawings I put my soul into, costumes that took me so many hours to create...

On the one hand, though, I should have recognized it was just a dream... I don't play Guitar Hero, and I don't own any Cowboy Bebop DVDs.  Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever watched the anime.

----------


## L33tsaber

Flight and falling all in one night...

I had large grey wings - fully functional ones at that.  As long as I flapped them, I was able to stay airborne, but whenever I tried to soar, I fell and barely managed to regain altitude.

I came to a tower... well, more the structure of one.  All the metal beams were in place, at least.  I thought that maybe if I got to the top of it, I'd have an easier time flying.  For some reason, though, I couldn't climb onto the highest beam.

However, I was high enough up that the city at night was all a mess of lights, no individual buildings, cars, or people.  So I let go, and spread my wings...

...and I kept falling.  I think I crashed at the same point that my alarm clock went off.

----

I think this one was brought on by watching four episodes of Haibane Renmei right before bed.

----------


## L33tsaber

Something about running into a few key members of the World/Inferno Friendship Society.  They were outside the north entrance of my school, and I let them in... we paraded through the halls singing "So Long to the Circus".

Then I went home and tried to practice some stage banter, but couldn't remember anything.  So I was standing there with a microphone going "um... something, something, something..."

...and Jack is standing behind me.  He gives me some advice to the order of "keep practicing... and _don't forget the words_."

I'm pretty sure I glomped him at some point.
----
This is the second dream I've had wherein I meet the W/IFS.  (And I haven't even been to any of their concerts!)

----------


## L33tsaber

All that Metal Gear Solid has finally snaked its way into my subconscious...
---------
There was a secret passage in my basement that led to a huge underground room with a sewing machine for cosplay.  I haven't the faintest clue what I was working on, though.  It looked like just a triangle of blue felt...

When I wasn't in the cosplay base, I kept running into some guy who kept calling me "Snake"... even though I wasn't planning a Snake cosplay.

I'm also pretty sure there was something about Wal*Mart in there, too... 0_o
----------
Yeah.  It was weird.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about being in my old house, and there's a boy in one of the rooms... but the room doesn't have any doors, and just one window... and as I'm leaning out of my window to talk to the boy, I say something dumb like... "Hiya, you might only know me as the 'boy in the next room', and a lot of people mistake me for a girl just 'cause I have long hair and-- wait, that didn't come out right.  I'm really a girl, but people confuse me for a boy and-- no, that doesn't sound right either..."

2.  Something about Disney lions and dogs running amok in my city.

3.  Something about running around a supermarket in my socks and nearly sliding into every display, including a bunch of real clowns trying to do yo-yo tricks who seem to know me from another dream, because whenever they're near me, they say "Metal Gear Solid".  -_-'

----

Yeah... those were some weird ones.  Especially the first.

----------


## L33tsaber

Well, the only one I can remember much of last night involved MGS3.  A lot.

----

I was apparently in the role of Naked Snake, even if I wasn't Naked Snake.  Well, anyway, I was low on stamina, out of rations, and so I needed to eat something.  I found a large black-and-white striped snake... and ate it.  Then I called everyone's radio frequency, and they told me I'd eaten a poisonous one.

So I searched around in my backpack, but I had no antidotes.  I was starting to panic, since I was getting weaker and weaker... luckily, EVA showed up, and she happened to have the items I needed.  I had to inject myself since EVA was otherwise preoccupied.

After a while, I felt better... and then I read the warning on the package:  "May have unwanted results."  To which I commented, "Well, it's better than not having it at all!"

------

The funny thing is, I couldn't taste the snake at all, but I definitely felt things while "poisoned", and boy did the needle hurt.  Ah, well...  *I'm stiiiiiiiillllll in a dreeeeeeeeeeeeam, SNAKE EATER!~*

----------


## L33tsaber

Something about breaking clay jars with a hammer in order to get coins out of them.  And I had to break a certain number of jars in order to get a more powerful hammer to break different types of jars...

Weird.

----------


## L33tsaber

Something about getting a solo in our school musical (_All Shook Up_), even though I'm not a lead.

EDIT:  Oh, yeah, there was also something about a four-hour television special about The Protomen... but when I tried to watch it, said band wasn't on the show.  I didn't think anything of it since the television guide often makes mistakes, though... -_-'

---

Interesting, this is probably one of the first 'school musical' dreams I've had that didn't involve _Wicked_.  Also, opening night for ASU is next week, so that might have something to do with it...

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about a murder taking place at my old house.  It was a really windy night, and all the evidence kept blowing across the street, including the weapon.

2.  The Snake roleplayer I'd been waiting over a week for a response from (we'd been doing a MGS roleplay-by-message) had finally sent his reply, but as I was typing up my post... I woke up.

---------

(Frak... and in real life, I *still* don't have a response!)

----------


## L33tsaber

Only managed to get one dream cycle tonight, even though I tried to go to bed at 11:30.  I just had the weirdest time trying to get to sleep, I guess.  Anywho...


Something about the Cobra Unit from MGS3, but in their younger "The Cobra Days" versions.  I think I was trying to get The Joy and The Sorrow to fall in love ((probably to prevent a Time Paradox)), but I also sorta secretly wanted The Sorrow for myself.  Then there was something about two male voice actors kissing (though I was hiding in a closet and didn't get to see that...) and something about having to write an AP English essay over a poem about a tiger (and I kept visualizing the freaky Tiger-Mizuki from last night's Naruto episode).

----------


## L33tsaber

Doing an experiment to see how, if at all, a little "special alone time" affects my dreams.  So far, it's too early to tell.
-------
1.  I'm in some sort of obstacle course that looks like one of those old sidescrolling platform action games... except that it's all astroturf and plywood, like a minigolf course.  And I have to rescue some princess.

2.  I'm in a mall, writing in a journal.

3.  Something about bread stuffed with Chinese-style barbecue.

4.  I'm hiding behind some vehicle in some random battlefield somwhere (slightly resembling the desert areas we've seen in the MGS4 trailers), and for some weird reason, Old Snake shows up and offers me a cigarette.

Man... it reminds me of something out of an OtaSune fanfic...  -_-'

----------


## L33tsaber

Something about Rocky Horror, injuring my ankle, and a large dollhouse, within a house that itself resembles a dollhouse.

----------


## L33tsaber

I had a bunch of anime DVDs that I don't have in real life.  (Mostly .hack// series)  I also had a DVD of the original Transformers movie (but it turned into a VHS somehow), and there was something about a Kingdom Hearts Game and Watch that played similarly to Space Invaders... with Heartless.

----------


## L33tsaber

Something about Meat Loaf and _Les Mis&#233;rables_.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about an anime series based on _Chocolat_ (the 2000 film).

2.  I'm about to ride some sort of roller-coaster type thing where the riders are in individual bubbles that run down a track like one of those MarbleWorks mazes... and Less Than Jake music plays while the ride is operating.  (In particular, I recall the song "Scott Farcas Takes It on the Chin" being involved...)

----------


## L33tsaber

Something about browsing the fandom!secrets LiveJournal community.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about a very, very large old house for sale.  The people who lived there last had left EVERYTHING in it.  Dolls, books... everything.

2.  I had an outburst in choir class after the instructor tried to force certain views on us.  (Reminds me of my old town...)  and I ran into the bathroom crying.  For some odd reason, there was a comfy waterbed in said bathroom, and I sat on it while trying to calm myself down by singing "Drink With Me" from _Les Mis&#233;rables_.  (Of all the weird things to be singing in a bathroom...)

3.  Something about hunting down an evil glowing wasp (that sorta reminded me of the Twilight Insects in _Twilight Princess_...) and just as I killed it, it stung me on the hand.  Dang, that hurt...

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Pancakes.  Lots and lots of chocolate-chip pancakes.  For breakfast and lunch.

2.  Somebody was talking to me about how well I roleplay as Kyouya when doing _Ouran High School Host Club_ roleplays, and that I should join a _Metal Gear Solid_ roleplaying site.

3.  I was following Jack Terricloth (from the World/Inferno Friendship Society) around a city, through a mansion, and out to a creepy cliff to hear him perform.

-----
So the first thing I did when I woke up... was make pancakes for breakfast.  And remember that I've never roleplayed OHSHC.  (Also, I should know by now that whenever I run into Jack, I'm likely to be dreaming...)

----------


## Iliad Keys

Cool dream journal you got goin' here L33taber!  It's savy how you number the main aspects of your dreams.  That helps a lot when trying to organize and remember them.  Are these different aspects of one dream or seperate dreams?

----------


## L33tsaber

> Cool dream journal you got goin' here L33taber! It's savy how you number the main aspects of your dreams. That helps a lot when trying to organize and remember them. Are these different aspects of one dream or seperate dreams?



Sometimes it's from different dreams, sometimes it's different aspects from the same dream.  A lot of the time, when I'm ready to post them, they've become so jumbled that I can't tell whether they were from different dreams or the same... so I separate them out by theme.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about trying to play _The Keisatsukan:  Nationwide Investigation_ (aka "_Police 911 2_" - an arcade shooter where you actually have to duck and hide behind objects to avoid getting shot) without the light-gun.

2.  I was listening to various records.  For some reason, there was something weird with "I'd Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That)" - the female vocalist sounded like Columbia from the _Rocky Horror Picture Show_, and the lyrics for those verses were completely different.  (Instead of "Will you raise me up, will you help me down..." et cetera.)

Also, there was something about a bunch of students performing "La Vie Boheme" from _Rent_.  In my garage.
-----
Most of this came from prom, I'd imagine.  I requested "I'd Do Anything..." toward the beginning of the dance when there weren't that many people there.  So they actually played it, and I rocked out.

Then at the post-prom party, all the arcade machines were set to free play, so I did a lot of DDR and Keisatsukan.

----------


## L33tsaber

I seem to remember only one dreamthing from last night... and it's probably not quite SFW...

I was partaking in a little "special alone time" in a well-lit room, and not getting anywhere with it.
---
That's probably the only way I can tell (looking back on it now) that I was dreaming it -- I only do that in the dark, and I generally get the desired results within ten, fifteen minutes of starting the task proper.

((This is an odd pattern I've noticed in my dreams.  Something that's supposed to be a pleasant sensation (like eating spaghetti, licking caramel off a spoon, operating the "joy button"...) doesn't work right, but anything that's painful (getting stabbed by a robot with a kitchen knife, getting poisoned by a snake, getting an injection) feels pretty much the way it's supposed to.))

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about a PS2 karaoke game that doesn't actually exist.  (I mean, I know there are a few IRL, but not like the one I was watching people play in the dream.)

2.  Jar-Jar ended up in Soul Calibur IV.

3.  Device that launches LEGO guys.  Or makes them explode, depending on the position.

4.  Back in my old school, we were performing a "condensed version" of _Les Mis&#233;rables_.  Due to the lack of good male actors, I played Marius.  But I woke up before I could even sing four measures of "Empty Chairs At Empty Tables"...

----------


## L33tsaber

I was Otacon.  Snake, Meryl, and I were on an infiltration mission through a building that somewhat resembled my old house with super-high-tech security.  Including an electrified floor that pretty much covered the entire floor of the building.

All three of us were wearing special sneaking suits in order to deal with the floors, but when I got to a computer terminal to do something (can't remember, presumably hacking to turn off the floors), my code didn't work.

When I realized we were underequipped and there was no way to get past the rest of security, I had to declare the mission a failure.  And apparently, I delivered the speech so beautifully in-character that my comrades got all teary-eyed and said I deserved an acting award.  And that's when I realized...

...It was a LARP.  I wasn't really Otacon, nor were my friends really Snake or Meryl...  The security in the building was real, but an exit (the sliding-glass door) suddenly became obvious.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about the date being June 12th (the release of MGS4) and me suddenly being able to read kanji.

2.  Driving through a field full of sheep.  Hundreds and hundreds of sheep.  And then, right in the middle, we stopped.  A wolf padded up to the van, and just sat there, then stood up, chased its tail for a while, and sat back down again.  I kept looking for my camera in order to take a picture.  Then I woke up.

------

I took the second to be a sign of good luck today, so I wore my wolf necklace during the AP English Literature and Composition exam.  I think it worked.  ^_^

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I was equipped with Snake's OctoCamo, and had to learn how to use it.  Half the time, it didn't work.

2.  Something about a waterfall/waterspout/jumping puzzle that reminded me (in the dream) of a mixture between things you'd do in Okami and various Legend of Zelda games.  I failed repeatedly.

3.  My little cousins were asking me about the meaning of certain terms regarding one's orientation... and I think I accidentally let it slip that I was bi.

-------

Notes, 1 and 2:  It seems I dream more about videogames when I haven't played them in a while...

Notes, 3:  I'm not sure if I actually _am_, but that was... interesting, considering it's something that's been bothering me for quite a while now.  It's been occasionally hinted at in my dreams, but never has my dream-self flat out stated it.  Weird.

----------


## L33tsaber

For some odd reason, my mother had a bunch of random missiles and threatened to fire them at me.  So I ran all the way to New York (occasionally on all-fours) and then rode a Greyhound bus back to Nebraska.  By the time I got back, the missiles were gone (thanks to some intelligence/investigation branch or another) and everyone was back to normal.

------

Odd how often I run on all fours in my dreams and don't really notice...

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I need a place to stay, so this couple allows me to stay in this large gymnasium area that's filled with packages of tuna steaks.  There are a bunch of cats in the room, and they curl up next to me as I sleep... then, in the middle of the "night", the cats steal off with the fish and run away.  The people in charge blame me for it, and do something weird to the gravity in the room so that I'm sent toward one of several things that look like giant computer-fans on the walls.

2.  Something about the lunch line in my old school cafeteria.

3.  As punishment for watching a movie I wasn't supposed to, I have to get a massage from my dad while I'm in a state of minimal-clothing.  As certain pressure-points are touched, I note that it's "as accurate as sniper fire", and all of a sudden, he turns into Sniper Wolf from MGS.

4.  I'm part of some group similar to the Ouran Host Club.  In order to check my fan-mail, I have to crawl through a maze full of letters in order to find mine.  When I do get mine, it's a request to perform a sci-fi version of the Wizard of Oz, involving giant crabs.  Also inside the package was a complete set of costumes that were apparently purchased at Wal-Mart for about $6.50 each, but they were exceptionally well-made...

5.  As I'm going upstairs from the basement of my old house, I hear either my mom or my older brother (don't know which one, they were both sitting on the piano bench) playing "Skid Row (Downtown)" from _Little Shop of Horrors_.  There are voices coming from nowhere to fill in the vocal parts... except for Seymour's part, so I sing it, even though bits of it are too low for my range.  Somehow, the piano arrangement was all funny and the ending wasn't right, though.

----------
NOTES

2 - my old town, yet again?

3 - One of those dreams that starts off as a nightmare but becomes enjoyable?  I somehow didn't mind finding myself in a slightly intimate situation with Wolf.  Never mind that she could easily kill me if she wanted to... And yet another dream makes me question certain interests... -_-'

5 - And another instance of my old town, musicals, and me singing a guy's role.

----------


## L33tsaber

Almost forgot... another MGS-ish dream last night.

I'm sneaking through a complex, and I alert one of the guards.  (Exclamation mark, noise, and everything.)  This, of course, sends a whole bunch of other guards chasing after me.  They're all wearing uniforms from the Big Shell incident, though some wear the light ones of regular Gurlukovich soldiers, and others wear the darker ones that the guards in the core had.

Anyway, I realize I can't outrun them, so I go through weapons menu (Yes, I had little menus that randomly appeared in the left and right of my field of vision... just like when you press L2 or R2) and select an AK.

I manage to take down a fair number of the guards while we're all running around in a circle in an area that reminds me of the lot we used for playing football in PE back in my old school.  At some point, the rest of them must have run away.

As I continue to run, I notice that one of the guards I dropped is still alive and appears to be in pain.  I realize that I'm a horrible aim, and that I'd given that one a stomach wound.  (From watching Firefly and reading fanfics, I've learned that those are very bad.)  He begs me to finish him off, so I remove his mask.  The guy couldn't have been much older than me...  but I go through my weapons menu again and equip a handgun, put it to his head, and try to look away as I pull the trigger...

...and nothing happens.  Either it jammed or it wasn't loaded in the first place, but I take it as a sign of something.  So I pick the guard up and half-carry, half-drag him to a hotel room where there's a medic waiting who manages to save him.  Only then do I find out -- to immense shock -- that the guard himself was also a medic.

-------------

Anyway, this is one of those dreams that just unnerves me to no end and makes me wonder if I would really do something like that if I were in that situation.

Then again, I've said things like "I'll bet that castle is so tall because they eat crackers" in a dream before, so waking logic probably has no place in my dream actions.

----------


## L33tsaber

In the dream, it's after graduation and I still have to go to school every day until the end of the schoolyear.  I'd left all my books at home, so I have to walk all the way back to my house (which, for being 2.5 miles, doesn't seem to take long in the dream) to get them.  On the way, I run into a bunch of guys wearing gorilla costumes (I seem to be wearing one myself) and people driving go-karts shaped like cakes.

I get home and there are a bunch of presents on the table and floor, including one of the go-kart cakes and a bunch of fashion dolls which were, for some weird reason, labeled on the packaging as being LGBT-related.  I seem to recall thinking "Crap.  My parents figured it out?"

(On an interesting and disturbing note, one of the dolls looked exactly like Raiden from MGS2... sans Sneaking Suit.)

Then there was something about trees making perfectly circular shadows, magnifying glasses, and the sun being ill and using the tree-ring-shadows in order to warn people that it might go out.

------

Notes:  WTF?

----------


## L33tsaber

Eh... all I can remember this time around is seeing the colors of the bi pride flag somewhere.

----------


## L33tsaber

The only thing I distinctly recall was breaking my leg.  I suddenly found myself in a store, just randomly grabbing supplies - costume pieces, splints, and bandages.  Then I did first aid the only way I knew how... imitating Naked Snake.  The bandage I used, oddly enough, had been tan in the box, but black when I took it out.

And then I was in an office, looking at encyclopedias.  Someone was coming, so I tried to get away and hide behind a desk.  Everything else is a bit fuzzy, but I remember the leg hurting like crazy.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  My roommate (Whom, in real life, I haven't even met yet!) was throwing a party in our dorm room with paper lanterns and other awesome colorful stuff... while I was still cleaning the room.

2.  Something about a swamp.

3.  Something about a bookstore in an airport.  I was thumbing through a Neon Genesis Evangelion artbook, and some guy started talking to me in Chinese.  For some reason.

----------


## L33tsaber

Something about getting an e-mail wherein I was informed by one of my YouTube fans that the person who voiced The Boss in MGS3 had been killed.

----------


## L33tsaber

I'm running away from something or other, and I decide to hide under a bed in order to get some much-needed sleep... but no matter how hard I try, I find that something keeps sticking out every time I open my eyes... and on occasion, I find myself on <i>top</i> of the bed.

At some point, I'm holding a very drowsy and out-of-character Colonel Volgin, with the intent of challenging him to a singing contest the next morning.

The last and most notable time that I wound up on top of the bed, Major Ivan Raikov is next to me.  We talk about something, though I can't remember what...


...and then I woke up.  It was weird.  (Of all the MGS characters to show up in my dreams... why Raikov and Volgin?!)

----------


## L33tsaber

Okay, been a while, but I've finally got a dream I remember bits of.  And it was a MUSICAL!

1.  Involved Gundam pilots breaking into my old house and trying to kill me in various ways.  I generally manage to fight them off while holding my plush Snowy Owl.  Then I'm in a sleeping bag on the steps, and I hear footsteps approaching, but it's dark and I can't see anything, so I just play dead.  Of course it doesn't work, since they decided to kick and tickle me to make me move.  Then someone tried to hold my nose shut through the sleeping bag.

Don't know how I got out of that situation, but I did.  And then I managed to convince most of the low-ranking members of the group that letting Relena Peacecraft handle diplomacy would be a better route, and the sooner the war's over, the sooner they can go back to getting three hot meals a day.  And it happened in a _big musical number_!

2.  I attended a garage sale at my uncle's house, since they had a lot of anime DVDs and soundtracks and preread manga and stuff.  Some of the merch didn't make much sense... (Yoshitaka Amano CD?  How do you put paintings on a CD?) and some of the merch looked suspiciously like it was _mine_ (my old notebooks).

At some point, I wanted to play the piano piece I'd been working on for quite some time, but my dad wanted me to play the bass line for some song for church choir that he wanted to practice.  Up three octaves.  I bluntly refused, and he made me go out to a running track to do laps.

3.  There's a building that's some strange combination of a fabric store, a furniture store, and old-fashioned fairgrounds with old-fashioned ripoff attractions in wooden booths.  All the girls who lived on the premises (myself included) had to be "scholar priestesses" (whatever those are) and dress up in fancy, old-fashioned silk dresses with lacy underthings and stuff.  Everybody but me goes out grocery shopping.  (Apparently, I did something bad, so I had to stay inside, mostly confined to upstairs.)  To pass the time, I did a crossword puzzle where the clues were all written in some code involving embroidered flowers.

Then I wandered around downstairs (in the fairgrounds) and found a set of wooden booths that were some sort of coin-operated mechanical assistants for "special alone time".  But they were designed only for guys... when I went inside one, the door wouldn't lock, and a computer-generated voice sent me away.

So I went back upstairs to a fancy bathroom with shiny tile floors, where each stall was fully furnished and twice the size of a handicap stall.  On my way there, I ranted about how tired I was of this whole "scholar priestess" thing, tired of the dresses, and tired of the restrictions imposed on my activities.  I locked myself in one of the bathroom stalls, with full intent to engage in a little "special alone time"...

...and when I turned around, one of the other girls my age who lives in the building was behind me.  She also had been tired of the rules and the restrictions and the dresses.  Also, (though she was shy about it at first), she apparently liked me.  Then there occurred some undoing of buttons and fasteners on the fancy silk dresses and lacy underthings.  Not completely, but enough to display quite a bit.  I seem to recall being surprised at how soft she was.

...and then there was a musical number, but before events could progress toward even a kiss, I woke up.



Yeah... it was weird.

----------


## L33tsaber

Vaguely remember pointing dramatically and telling someone to "go beyond the impossible and kick logic to the curb".

Yeah... I've been watching too much Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.

----------


## L33tsaber

Something about trying to recreate the drink from "The Shochu Bar" (an escape-the-room game that I'd been playing that day) but I'd forgotten half the ingredients, so it had no taste whatsoever.  (I think all I remembered to put in was the lemon juice and the vodka... and I'm underage, so I've never had any experience with the latter...  EDIT FOR HILARITY:  In the actual game, shochu was used, not vodka.  So the dream-drink was totally messed up.)

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Helping Otacon explain to Sunny why Old Snake needs more sleep.  And then stroking Snake's hair as though he's a pet cat or something.

(Indy) Snake... why does it always have to be Snake...?  (/Indy)

2.  Tennis in the old gymnasium of the first high school I attended.  But everybody sang Hail Varsity before the match.  And I was forced to play.  First I had a tiny green racket, then a big black racket, and then a massive metal fan.  Which, on closer inspection, was made out of cat food.

...yeah.

----------


## L33tsaber

Ah, the annual "Welcome to NebrasKon, you forgot your costume" dream.

Slight variation this time:  I distinctly recall packing my costume, but I wasn't wearing it for the contest and I had to run back to the hotel room to put it on.  And of course, because I had somewhere important to go, I start spinning/rolling around uncontrollably, unable to get where I'm going.

I finally get to the hotel (which is oddly right behind the stage) and start putting on my costume, but I realize that parts of it aren't finished, and a lot of the things I'm putting on (like a floral-pattern blue dress) aren't part of the costume.  Every time I look in the mirror, I've got something else on.  At some point I realized "This must be a dream because I'd never wear something this ugly" and I woke up.

Or thought I did.

So I'm at home, working on my costume with abouteight hours before I have to leave for NebrasKon, and I can't find the right material for my costume.  To make matters more difficult, I keep finding myself back in my bed.

-----

Two and a half months before the con.  Better get my cosplaying rear in (Metal) gear.

----------


## apachama

Haha! I like the fact you know this dream to be annual.

----------


## L33tsaber

> Haha! I like the fact you know this dream to be annual.



Yup.  It happens every single year, a few months before the convention when I don't have my costumes finished.

----------


## L33tsaber

Something about going to a restaurant for a bowl of ramen (the real stuff, not the instant kind), but the ramen menu is missing.  I find it in a dark corner of the restaurant, but it's written in Egyptian heiroglyphics and by the time I've found it, it's already closing time and I have to leave the restaurant without getting my noodles.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about parachutes.

2.  A concert where someone's performing "Objects in the Rear View Mirror May Appear Closer Than They Are", but they only sing the first verse.

3.  I'm picking apples while singing "Objects in the Rear View Mirror..."


Suffice to say, I woke up with that song stuck in my head.  Darn you, Meat Loaf...

----------


## apachama

Do not speak badly of MeatLoaf. For he is awesome.

Short dream. But good. Have you been listening to much Meat Loaf recently?

----------


## L33tsaber

> Do not speak badly of MeatLoaf. For he is awesome.
> 
> Short dream. But good. Have you been listening to much Meat Loaf recently?



Quite a bit.  I've taken to shuffling my entire iPod library when I walk somewhere or do homework or work on my cosplays, so a handful of my favorite tracks from Bat II usually show up.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  It's fall break (in the dream anyway), so I'm visiting home.  I go downstairs to feed my cat, and for some reason, the food is arranged all fancy in her dish... and there are waffles.  Cat-food waffles.

2.  Something about going to a Best Buy to use a machine that's like a photocopier for audiocassettes, and I can't figure it out.  Also, the store is really small and empty and looks more like an office than a retail.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Some stuff about wandering around the halls of my dorm.

2.  Something involving Raz from Psychonauts.

3.  Something about being in my grandparents' house and finding a big brown spider on a toilet seat and running away shrieking.
-----
Woke up, went to class, came back, checked my dA to see if anyone had commented on my latest bit of fanart, went back to sleep.
-----
4.  At some point during my nap, I was spinning around and around for some reason, so I walked slowly in the opposite direction of the spins, and there was some odd sense that I was opening my eyes while still in the dream.  At that point, I was somewhat aware that I was _in_ a dream, and constantly reminded myself of that fact.  Then there was something about walking across a huge, glitter-covered paper roulette wheel and scrunching it up with my feet, and I must have lost awareness before I could do anything fun or useful with it.  Aw, nuts.  -_-'


It's too bad I'm so close to beating Psychonauts now (I'm starting on the black velvet painting mind, and there's onoly one more locked door in the Collective Unconscious.  'Course, I'm going to take a little break to go find the other vault I'm missing in Milla's mind and I think there's one more bit of emotional baggage in Sasha's mind, too).  It might be a helpful aid to play some every day before sleep since the whole premise is exploring people's minds 'n stuff.

----------


## L33tsaber

All I can remember is that I was outside my old house, and there was a red fox.  It walked right up to me, so I thought it'd be all right to pet it.  But when I tried, it hissed at me and scratched and bit my hand.  I was rather scared that I'd have to undergo that scary series of rabies shots, but somehow I found myself muttering "This is a dream, it's not real" over and over until I woke up.



Come to think of it, that fox acted just like my cat, Sophie.  She always comes up to you as if she wants to be petted, and then she'll hiss and bite you.  Huh.

----------


## L33tsaber

Another NSFW, questioning-my-preferences dream.

Starts out fairly normal, just walking to a TCBY for some frozen yogurt.  There are four girls my age sitting at one of the tables, and there's a brief conversation about a dance.


Scene change or separate dream and it gets weird: I'm in my room in my new house.  I'm standing in front of a mirror, and the upper half of my body is completely bare for some reason.  One of the girls from the conversation in the TCBY suddenly sneaks up behind me and begins playing with my breasts.  I wasn't at all bothered by this, and had to admit it actually felt kind of nice.  I simply relaxed and let her continue.

Her hands start to trail lower, but suddenly she stops and backs away, saying she can't just do something like that since I never actually asked her to and since we didn't really know each other at all.

And that's pretty much where the dream ended, since my roommate came in and woke me up from my nap with all the shuffling and clanking and door/drawer-slamming noise that generally goes with cleaning her half of the room.

--------

So... yeah.  Weird dream.

----------


## L33tsaber

Um... something about getting a worksheet in my mathematics course?

-----------

I haven't been remembering dreams much lately.  Possibly because I don't get much sleep what with morning classes and my roommate staying up with the light on until 2 AM...

----------


## L33tsaber

Oh, almost forgot to post from last night!


1.  I'm looking through my manga collection, and I realize that half of it is overdue library material.  (I recall _Loveless_, _Bokurano_, and _Evangelion_ being among the titles.)  Boy was I glad to wake up and realize it was just a dream and that I don't owe any library fines.  And that there were no call-numbers on the spines of the books anyway.

2.  I'm in some strange town where all the housing blocks are arranged like a level from a 3D platform-action game.  (So you have to jump up to get to certain houses, and down to get to others, and across gaps to still others.)

Somebody grabs me from behind, and holds me up to a table thing in the middle of nowhere so that my feet are on the table and a man is examining them and saying that they're perfect.  For what, I'm not sure, though at the time I had the feeling I was going to be forced into ballet dancing or something.

The person behind me starts drawing a picture in chalk of me on the table, but in a style that makes the image also look rather like a character from _Psychonauts_ -- specifically Milla Vodello, the 'Mental Minx'.  I remark, "...I look... like Milla?"

An accented, female voice from behind me purrs reassuringly, "Because you are, darling."  A voice that sounded rather like (and used the mannerisms of)... the aforementioned Mental Minx.

...and that's all I remember.

-------

Couple remarks.  First... is _Bokurano_ even available Stateside?  Second... Of all the _Psychonauts_ characters who could've shown up in my dreams, why Milla?

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Don't remember much other than that it involved Major Ocelot from MGS3 doing certain NSFW things to me with his hands.

2.  Something about a cartoon-turned-video game about a hound of some sort running away from his owner.

3.  I'm in a class with a very weird teacher whose assignments make no sense and has us perform a bunch of nonsense skits for situations she makes up.

Also, there was something about me dressing up as Sniper Wolf from MGS, and carrying around a box of Tic-Tacs as a prop.

--------

1.  Weird.  I'm so used to my NSFW dreams being ones involving girls, so suddenly throwing Major Ocelot in there has thrown me for a loop.  Make up your mind, subconscious!

2.  Standard dream fare.

3.  Hm... the Tic-Tacs for pretend diazepam is actually a pretty clever idea.  I might do that if I ever cosplay the Lady Sniper.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about a shooting contest wherein the participants each only had one shot, and they had to hit targets moving along a train track, and the person whose target moved the farthest distance before being hit was the winner.  I lost, of course.

2.  Something about there being a baby shower in the lobby of my residence hall, so I couldn't get from my dorm room to any of the buildings outside.

3.  Somehow managing to get outside, I'm looking for the Fine Arts Building so I can practice "Sea Fever", which has been stuck in my head for pretty much the duration of the dream.  I end up in a movie theater where there's a two-minute parody of Star Wars where everybody except Darth Vader is replaced by a Marvel superhero.  The comic heroes make everything explode, and the movie's over.  I try to remember the lyrics to "Sea Fever", and find that I've forgotten the second verse.

---------

...but I know the second verse!  _I must go down to the seas again/For the call of the running tide/Is a wild call and a clear call/That cannot be denied/And all I ask is a windy day/With the white clouds flying/And the flung spray and the blown spume/And the seagulls crying._  This might be the first time I've really ever forgotten a song in a dream that I remember in real life as opposed to the other way around.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  In my old school, I'm playing a game with some of my classmates that involves stacking potato chips into a tower.  The person who makes the tower fall over only gets one chip from the pile while the other players divide the rest in a one-for-you, one-for-me, two-for-you, two-for-me, et cetera pattern.  I play with pretzels instead of chips.  I lose the first round, but while walking home from the school, I am carrying (and munching on) a sizable stack of chips and pretzels.

2.  I'm in a weird building, and I'm playing _SoulCalibur II_.  My character is Taki, and the opponent is Xianghua, but nobody is controlling her, so she just stands there while I win.  For some reason, the experience caused certain... shall we say... disturbances to occur in *ahem* 'southern Tselinoyarsk'.

------

I find that the physical sensations in Part 2 have not been a particularly rare occurrence in my dreams, though I don't recall them ever happening before this year.  Huh.

----------


## Genji

Very interesting. All of these are very...precise. 
That's amazing.
I want to learn how to lucid quite thoroughly, but have terrible Memory Capacity. 
Some of those dreams make me laugh, some make me happy.
Some are just akward.
I'm hoping to start a journal soon.
Wish me luck.
Good luck to yourself, with whatever endeavors you plan.

----------


## L33tsaber

> Very interesting. All of these are very...precise. 
> That's amazing.
> I want to learn how to lucid quite thoroughly, but have terrible Memory Capacity. 
> Some of those dreams make me laugh, some make me happy.
> Some are just akward.
> I'm hoping to start a journal soon.
> Wish me luck.
> Good luck to yourself, with whatever endeavors you plan.



I do all right with regards to memory (though sometimes I forget to write things down!), but I still have a horrible time attaining or maintaining lucidity.  Such a fleeting thing.

Here's wishing us all luck with our dreaming endeavors!

----------


## L33tsaber

Well, last night's dream _started out_ pretty normal... well, normal for a dream anyway.  But it gets pretty weird (and NSFW) pretty fast.

1.  I'm in my university's cafeteria, and I decide I want some root beer.  But there's this little kid in the way who thinks root beer is like regular beer or something, so I have to explain the difference.  And then there's something about a convertible driving through the cafeteria at the exact moment I'm pulling the lever for soft-serve vanilla ice cream (so I can have a float) and the ice cream fills the car.  I decide "heck with it" and try making a float using the car since the ice cream's already in there.

Suffice to say I'm in trouble.  So I run like crazy out of the cafeteria, but instead of the union building, it's this bizarre and gigantic version of my old high school.  I run up the stairs and into various classrooms (suddenly realizing it was the first day of classes and I missed my criminal justice course) but there was nobody to be found...

...except for this one girl either my age or older with dark hair who was acting as sort of a hall monitor.  And she knew about the convertible root beer float incident.  But she says there's a way to get her to not report it to the authorities...


And knowing the way my dreams have been getting as of late, you can probably guess what that was.


Anyway, we both duck into this gigantic empty locker room and into separate bathroom stalls, presumably to undress.  Unsure of whether or not to go through with this, I formulate a plan to leave while she's not looking... and it doesn't work.  By the time I'm out in the main area of the locker room (still wearing my undergarments), she's already waiting.  So I cautiously approach, not sure who's supposed to make the first move.  The hall monitor directs me to lie facedown (oddly, the tiled floor isn't all that uncomfortable), and begins trying various touches and strokes to see which ones make me respond favorably (and there were quite a few of those) and keeps track of them on a weird chart.


At some point during this, I wake up, confused as usual.

----------


## L33tsaber

There was some sort of enormous school where there are no set classes, the students don't have to attend the same class every day, and the cafeteria is available at all hours of the day.

After lunch (some sort of mysterious meatloaf thing because everything else was out of stock), I'm playing solitaire on the computer in a cozy office room, and some guy comes in telling me that a music student (assumed to be your standard bishonen-with-odd-silver-hair) is missing his coat.  The coat in question is described to be my burgundy wool jacket with the black and white sailor collar (in real life, this is a cheerleading letter jacket the band director was trying to get rid of because it had been in the band room closet for years without the real recipient ever showing up to get it, so I bought it since I'm a sucker for sailor collars).

So I go on a quest to find the person who needs the coat.  I try the music room, and am completely awed by the selection of instruments.  In the back of the room, there was practically a library's worth of shelves upon shelves of percussion instruments, including bizarre ones made of paperclips and amethyst crystals.

One of the band students is kicked out because he has holes in his jeans, so I'm given his spot in the class.


...and then the phone rang, so I had to wake up.

----------


## L33tsaber

Last night was pretty much a never-ending series of stuff relating to the history test I was studying for.  For some reason, studying involved rolling up items into a Katamari.

Well, that and there was a little bit where I was Sora from Kingdom Hearts.  For some reason, the game was expanded so you could find one of three pieces of "educational" information in it (like a Van Gogh painting or something).  I wandered into this one dark room with an enormous monster in it, and ended up being so frightened that I woke up.  When I went back to sleep, it was back to Katamari Damacy-ing history information.

----------


## L33tsaber

I did my first ever RC during a nap today.  The circumstances were awkward as hell and some arguing and construction noise outside woke me up almost immediately after I had gained lucidity, but still...


Anyway, I was in this house.  Outside, it looked like a trailer.  Inside, it was more like a mansion.  And the police were searching for someone.  So I kept trying to find places to hide, and the only place that was totally dark was the bathroom.  And I figured that while I was in there, I may as well use it, so I pulled down my pants and was halfway done with the toilet when I realized I hadn't done the same for my underwear.

Of course, this would be pretty embarrassing if it were a real-life occurrence, so I pinched my nose and... breathed right through it!  What a relief... this whole thing was just a dream.  Just as I was deciding how best to get out of the house... things got noisy and I woke up.  I pinched my nose again for good measure just to make sure.

----------


## L33tsaber

Well, I've learned that even at its lowest volume and on a very gentle song (like Aerith's theme), using an iPod set to play at a certain time wakes me up instead of working into a dream.  Other than that...

1.  I'm part of an adventuring party, and a small group breaks off from the main to do a very important task -- distracting some pursuers by throwing them off our trail.  To do that, we had to scatter a bunch of polished semiprecious stone spheres (think Materia replicas) around.  We got caught, and the only way we managed to keep them from killing us was to show them Facebook and the YouTube clips of that one _Phoenix Wright_ musical.

2.  I go to a game store to find something new to play, and instead find myself in the middle of some bizarre FPS/stealth game where I have to avoid cameras that look suspiciously like the ones in the Aperture Science Enrichment Center in _Portal_ and can, for some reason, shoot lasers.  The only way to destroy the cameras without drawing attentionf rom the other cameras is to use a laser as well.  Then the boss was this great big TV that kept flashing random crazy text and stuff and had already killed a guy who had tried to get through the building before.  It required all my ammo from all my different weapons to make the TV explode.

Then there was something about Wal-Mart, shampoo, a dictionary, and a Cowboy Bebop episode that doesn't exist.

----------


## L33tsaber

Decided to try the iPod again, but I didn't hear it this time around.  Woke up to find that the earpieces had fallen out.  Anywho, last night's dreams involved something about...

1.  Ink-paintings of cranes

2.  Licensed products at their most bizarre and nonsensical:  _Watchmen_ chocolates.  Or were they pocket-watches?  Or lotion bottles?  (Lotion filled chocolate pocket-watches, maybe?)  They kept changing every time I looked at the shelf.

----------


## L33tsaber

I'm trapped in some sort of facility that oddly resembles my old high school.  Same brick walls and tile flors and wooden stair railings (and no elevator).  My best friend is also there, but we don't get to see each other.  Everyone who's stuck in the building is given a special card for identification, and if we leave the building or enter or exit a room without permission, an alarm will sound and (I presume) bad things will happen.

I'm led to my single room, which is quite small, and the bed is actually a large beanbag chair.

---(There's a time skip here, or a skip in what I remember about the dream)---

Next thing I know, I'm told that I can turn in my identification card and leave.  I turn in my card, but I remember that my friend somehow lost hers.  I suddenly realize there's an extra card in my pocket, so I try to go to the ninth floor of the building to find her, but she's not there.

At this point, I wake up.

----------


## L33tsaber

Can't remember many of the details of the dream I had during my afternoon nap.  Only that I somehow had a loose tooth, which fell out three seconds after I discovered it was loose, and then turned into blood-covered oatmeal.

I recall thinking "...but I have all my adult teeth already.  I hope this is just a dream... yeah, maybe it's a dream."  Then for the next few seconds, I ended up talking to myself about whatever I was doing (putting on clothes, grabbing bags to go shopping)... and then I ended up losing my minimal control and woke up a while later.

----------


## L33tsaber

I was at a concession stand somewhere random on my college campus, and they served all kinds of Japanese food if you knew how to ask for it (since it wasn't listed on the menu).

So I ordered takoyaki, and kept having to ask people if they knew how to eat it without hurting themselves.  (Those things stay really hot inside, and since they're so gooey, you generally have to eat 'em in one bite anyway.  I have yet to master the technique, since I've only ever eaten takoyaki once in my lifetime.)

----------


## L33tsaber

Ack... my cramps are so horrible that I even dreamed about them during my afternoon nap.

There was also something about looking for a butterfly charm to replace the one that broke on my favorite cell phone strap.  (Which I'm still trying to do in real life as well.)

----------


## L33tsaber

I had a handful of weird dreams and dream fragments during my nap today.

1.  In one of them, I seem to recall doing the pinch-the-nose reality check and breathing right through it.  The thought that I needed to find my Dream Guide crossed my mind, but so did the thought that I really needed a bathroom, so it would be best if I tried to wake up instead.  But in trying to wake up, the only thing that really happened was that I found myself in my bedroom at home instead of my dorm room, no longer aware that I was dreaming.

2.  I was on a gravel road under a bridge, trying to find my Tigger wristwatch but not finding the right one (all of them had a little electronic keyboard on the back.  I think I tried to play February Song on one).

3.  An evil toy robot dude has a detachable arm.  The arm has the personality of a little girl, and she'll answer any question you ask.  But the rest of the body takes away the arm's batteries before I could ask the arm how to defeat the robot.

4.  I walk past a kid trying to pick up a duck.  The duck lets him pick it up, but then it tries to bite him.  The kid calls it a "kissing duck" that seems to be somewhat famous around these parts for doing that.

5.  Something about a white feather boa where some of the feathers have random black tips, adn then on the other end of the boa, it's solid green.  It's on a table with a bunch of craft supplies where my family is trying to get a photograph taken (with a background somehow reminiscent of a handful of Legend of Zelda games mixed together).

----------


## L33tsaber

All I've got are fragments today.

1.  Something about looking out a car window towards the top of a cliff to see a pack of wolves that had cat-like fur coloration.

2.  Walking home from school in my old town.  There's somebody following me, so I run.  He starts running, too.  When I get to my driveway, he leaves.  Turns out all he wanted was a race.

3.  For the twenty-fifth anniversary of some cruise line or another, one of the activities involves high-diving off the back of the ship into the ocean in various locations.

----------


## L33tsaber

The dream during my afternoon nap had something to do with a bizarre game show for which I'm sitting in the audience.  The guy in the seat next to me is humming "As Long As You're Mine" from _Wicked_, so I start singing along.  For some reason, we kept forgetting the words, and I think one of us made up a new verse.

By the time we get to "borrow the moonlight until it is through..." we've somehow ended up onstage, and when the song is finished, the game show host gives me a package of Maruchan Yakisoba.  I suddenly realize the entire thing was planned, just to get rid of some noodles.

----------

I have never forgotten the words to a _Wicked_ song before, even in a dream.  When I woke up, I sang through it quickly, and the lyrics were right where I left 'em.  No extra verse, no skipped parts.

----------


## L33tsaber

Ack... the dream about going to a convention and forgetting my costumes.  Again.  This time, I had bits and pieces of various cosplays, but was missing the major components of each.

----

Doesn't usually happen this early, though.  I've still got five months, but I've got two conventions this year, and thus two costumes to work on.

----------


## L33tsaber

Nearly forgot my afternoon-nap dream.  It involved climbing up a knotted rope until I reached a hayloft, where I found an intricately decorated leather glove depicting the Triforce from the _Legend of Zelda_ games.  I found myself thinking, "These gloves don't exist in real life, do they?"  So I did the nose-pinch test and sure enough... it was a dream.  I had a very difficult time with this one, as every time I fluttered my eyes, I alternated between dream-scenes and seeing my red comforter and the bottom edge of my Fullmetal Alchemist wall scroll, which hangs right above the bed.

Then I realized I needed to use a restroom, so I had to wake up before I could do anything.  Again.

-----

Why is it whenever I realize I'm in a dream, my damn bladder gets in the way of my fun?

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I'm being followed around by some weird guy who seems to be interested in me, but would force me to live in a corrupt farming society.  So I try to get my stuff together and run away.

2.  Some weird discipline of martial arts where the proper response to a punch is to zip up your jacket to block it.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Reading a rather badly written novel in the first-person perspective, somehow don't manage to notice how horrible it is.

2.  Running around the block in my stocking-feet, very quickly and with no effort.  When I get back into my garage, there are a bunch of cobwebs that I run into.

3.  My alarm clock doesn't go off at the right time.

4.  My old classmates forbid me from looking up the history and translations of Snow White, even though they're curious about it.  I'm angry because their speculations are rather stupid.

5.  Watching Code Geass, except that the Knightmare Frames all had the names of suits from Gundam Wing - Epyon, Tallgeese, Heavyarms, et cetera.

6.  Trying to avoid guard dogs and guard ducks by staying in the shadows, I stumble across a power outlet with something plugged into it.  One of the dogs barks into it as though it had voice recognition, and suddenly it's a great big winter holiday decoration.  There are a bunch of small glasses full of water sitting frozen in a box, and everyone has to try to sell them.

On market day, though, there's trouble.  All the ice has melted, and everyone's irritable.  Even though water is extremely valuable, that doesn't stop the person sitting next to me from breaking the glasses, and then breaking my _eyeglasses_.  Next thing I know, I'm being held up in the air, kicking and screaming for help, but my voice is kinda wimpy and nobody comes to my rescue.

Then the alarm clock finally goes off, and I wake up.

----------


## L33tsaber

My dorm room is connected to two supply closets (like the ones holding all the balls and pins and bases and stuff in school gymnasiums) packed full of people and rubber bands.

I start singing "Mandelbrot Set" by Jonathan Coulton, and somehow manage to direct my captive chorus into singing along.  It was epic.  (And so sad that I'll never find so many people in real life that I could talk into doing that.)

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I made an amazing fish stew, all from scratch and improvisation.

2.  I was back in eleventh grade in my old town, and still being forced to go to CCD.  The teacher there made all the students go through this ritual to separate people into categories of "virtuous" and "sinful" involving canvas shoes, a tunnel, and two hot tubs - each student would have to go through the tunnnel while wearing canvas shoes, and then something would happen to send them to one of the two hot tubs.

When I went through, there was a burst of flame from the tunnel, and my hair caught on fire.  By the time I'd gotten to the hot tub, the braids I'd been wearing (think Relena Peacecraft from _Gundam Wing_) had been singed.

Looking around at the rest of the students who'd been categorized as "sinful" had all done up their hair, while the students in the "virtuous" hot tub all had their hair down.  So I quickly realized this had all been done on the basis of hairstyle and went on a long rant to the teacher about how unfair and humiliating and dangerous and probably illegal this experiment had been, and how not everyone who puts up their hair is vain.  Of course, my words were wasted.

So I tried to find the name of the ritual online, in order to protest it, and it didn't seem to exist.

------

Always trust the Catholics to haunt my dreams years after I declare I want nothing to do with them ever again.  I wouldn't put it past the eleventh grade CCD teacher to attempt something like that and then ignore all argument against it.  Oh, I'm going to be in a bad mood all day being reminded of that guy...

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  BrokenPictureTelephone got a bigger canvas area, more art tools, and a longer time limit.  Somehow, I managed to still run out of time on a fairly simple prompt.  (Looking back on it now, that's a classic case of "numbers don't work right in dreams, you moron.")

2.  Discussing ponds, pollution, and why Frog from Chrono Trigger is the best character ever with someone who sells collectible figures of game characters and whatnot.

3.  Ordering breakfast in some bizarre combination between a cafeteria and a barbecue joint.  I want sunny-side-up eggs, bacon, and pancakes.  All they give me is one really small egg.  Somehow, I end up being ten minutes late to class.

4.  Running around this creepy old house with a bunch of grassy gardens in nooks on the inside.  Everything's dark except for flashes of lightning, and I'm trying to help someone find a place to hide (apparently so she can be with her lover undisturbed).  After each hiding spot proves to be worse than the next, she picks a bedroom instead... just to annoy her cousin when said cousin returns.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  My college banned people from having VHS tapes and beverages in glass containers in the dorm rooms.  Which was odd, considering the campus convenience store still sold them.  So I had to find a way to hide a bunch of Frappuccino bottles (still full).

2.  There was a great hole in the downstairs bathroom leading to a tunnel that goes up to the garage.  That's apparently how all the creepy-crawlies kept getting into my bathroom.  There was also something about a huge beetle living in the carpet steamer, and a mantis that I hoped would get rid of the spiders.

3.  Some lady is teaching a class of people (including me) how to use some weird sort of magic that affects physics in order to get through a bunch of hazards in the woods.  I kept failing miserably at the jump, which was supposed to land me at an old barn, yet kept throwing me back to the beginning of the forest.  So the teacher drops me off at a house in the city owned by a family with the surname "Wolf".

There were a bunch of people there, and all of them had to wear costume pieces (they gave me an eyepatch) and line up for a photograph.  Then they introduced the challenge:  They wanted to give away their daughter, a princess-like young lady in a floral-patterned yellow dress, to whomever in the room could survive a "manners-off" (over the course of the evening, anyone displaying a clear lack of tact would be sent home, and the last person left would win).  Everybody had another change of costume, and I wound up in a long-sleeve green velvet dress with a leather belt and pearlescent buttons shaped like fangs.

Princess Wolf (for lack of a better name for her) decided she needed me to help her run away before the contest's conclusion.  She told me to look at my necklace, a silver one with rubies, which turned out to be a compass.  I also had something else around my neck, which seemed to be a stopwatch at one glance, an iPod the next, a calculator, and a cell phone with each successive turn-around, all within a special waterproof case.


...I woke up before we could get very far in the escape.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  My old high school.  It's the last day of classes, so every class was a party with food and games and stuff.  For some reason, there's also a gift shop full of plushies, but I can't find my purse.  It eventually turns out that I left the purse at home.

2.  I'm wandering around through some old tunnel system (can't remember whether I'm sneaking into some place or escaping from something) and I come across this huge, broken-down sanctuary-type place that also looks like it used to be the bottom of a gigantic swimming pool.  I reach out to touch all sorts of things, but they all feel like paper, which makes me realize I'm in a dream.

I figure this would be a good time to try to find my dream guide, so I say "When I turn around, there will be a door behind me".  I turn around, and there's a door, but it's all blurry and translucent and unstable, so I touch it.  (It feels like paper.)  Once I've gotten the door fixed, I say "When I open this door, my dream guide will be there."

I open the door, and there's nothing there, but when I turn around, there's a great big cartoony pink elephant dancing on top of the altar.  Around this point, I lose concentration.  The elephant turns into a hippo and back occasionally, and then it disappears.

----------


## L33tsaber

I don't remember much of this one, since I was forced to get up early this morning.

I think it started out with me reading some rather weird stories online - they were supposed to be fanfiction but they didn't really seem like it.  The stories involved an Aladdin-esque desert setting.  The protagonists were a couple of rogues, one of whom happened to be named Jack Ryan.  The antagonist, though only given a passing mention in the story and never appearing himself, happened to be called (wait for it...) Andrew Ryan.

The plot played out something like a Boys' Love manga, with the rogues having known each other from a long time ago, but one left to pursue something and the other thought he had left because of a quarrel between them.  So to prove his friendship/love/whatever, one of them runs straight up a stone wall and chisels a riddle into it:

"There is a treasure in the East
I have a stone and I have an eye
The stone has an eye and the eye has a stone
[something something something] alone."

At which point, the field of vision pans out.  I'm in a fancy Italian restaurant, standing below a television.  The dream had apparently all been a movie.  They cut to a commercial break.  The product being advertised is some sort of edible hair removal product, and the hosts discuss the riddle.

------------

Well, I know where my subconscious got the names and the slash fanfiction-y air, but I don't know where the desert factors into all of this.  I don't think I've played or read anything desert-y recently... (Quite the opposite, I've been playing a game _set entirely underwater!_)

How very weird.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I was in a cafeteria that served amazing food.  I ordered a chocolate lava cake with some sort of mysterious deep bluish-purple fruit on top.  I also ordered a small glass of milk, at which point the server got into a lengthy discussion about lactose intolerance.

Somebody in the cafeteria was handing out slips of paper with prizes on them - $100, $50, $25, et cetera.  Almost everybody got a slip with some monetary value.  What did I get?  A coupon for 5&#37; off some sort of medication for an eye disease I don't have.

Suffice to say, I was angry, so I went for a walk through the mall.  There was a display with these giant animatronic housecats that were, for the most part, free in ther actions (rather than being controlled from a booth or programmed to repeat the same actions over and over again).  So... things... happened that you wouldn't expect to see happen involving two giant robotic cats in a public shopping mall.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about trying to get help from a unicorn who only helps people if they can recite information about Andrew Ryan from _BioShock_.  If they get a fact wrong, it is assumed that the unicorn kills them.

2.  Something about watching my older brother pour ungodly amounts of Sriracha chili sauce (the kind in the bottle with the rooster on it) over a tupperware full of ramen noodles.  I could practically taste it just watching him eat.  It was awful!

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I got sent to prison for jaywalking... and prison was just like college.

2.  Just doing some plain old LiveJournal roleplays.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about a Clavinova and a bunch of dresses that were too small for me.

2.  Also, something about being at school and realizing I had rabbit ears, so I had to go home (as one would with a cold or the flu) because the school has a rule about kemonomimi being dangerous when they're visible (even if they aren't).

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Being forced to find my way around my old school while blindfolded.  Except that I could sorta peek out under the edge of the blindfold.  Then there was a caterpillar that turned into a centipede and started crawling up my leg, so I tried to kick it off and ended up smushing it.

2.  Someone reciting "Goodnight, Moon"

3.  Chocolate-covered pretzels

4.  The former president turned completely eeeeeeevil and forced all the kids in my city to attend a seminar held in the gym of my old school wherein he asked a bunch of questions where the "correct" answer was always the answer I disagree with.

The kids split up into two groups - one group that agreed with Mr.-Freaky-Evil-Former-President, and one group planning on rebelling.  I was the leader of the rebels.  Instead of a pep-talk, though, I played my pennywhistle.

This led to a bunch of gimmicky boss-fights that involved a lot of throwing things like dodgeballs and erasers and running and dodging charge-attacks that were a bit like the ones spliced-up Fontaine uses at the end of BioShock.

5.  And speaking of BioShock, the last dream involved breaking into some random house.  The security alarms went off, and there was a bot shutdown panel nearby -- right across from the security camera.  So in order to get past it, I had to hide behind a pillow and shoot at the camera.

I made it to a closet and started searching through the pockets of all the coats.  I found a couple of useful items and a lot of not-so-useful items... and suddenly realized _Andrew Ryan was right behind me_.  Even though he kinda wasn't supposed to be alive at that point.

But before anything else could happen, I was awakened by the sound of construction going on right outside my dorm window.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I was being forced to plan somebody's wedding, because they couldn't afford to do the planning themselves.  All "planning" involved was painting a picture of a flower, for some reason.

2.  Somebody gave me a Sander Cohen doll made out of pasta that was supposed to come alive at midnight.

3.  A Nostalgia Critic-esque run down of the 11 worst fandoms for which there is slash fiction.

----------


## L33tsaber

Well, let's see if we can't sort out the broken pieces of last night's dreams...

1.  Talking to a Pikachu.  The subtitles kept flickering between English, Japanese, and "pika-pikaaaa~!"

2.  My best friend realizes I was in love with her... in the style of a scene that could have been straight out of a musical.  Complete with a duet (the last line of which went unfinished because I had to wake up to retrieve my ID card from the tech support office.)

3.  In speech class, I have to make up a speech about a conspiracy involving candy.  Afterward, out in the hall, there's a buffet with a ton of popcorn, including kernels the size of baseballs.

4.  I'm a lion in a gigantic birds' nest that resembled my old loft/bunk-bed.  I had just destroyed a clutch of eggs and was getting attacked by huge black vultures.  I fight off the vultures, and they turn into torn-up plushies.  Everything then gets rolled up into a great big Katamari.

5.  At some point after the Katamari incident, I'm wandering around Rapture, except that it's been turned into a children's museum and airport.  (Don't ask me how there can be an airport in a city at the bottom of the sea, I don't wanna break my brain figuring it out.)

There's an announcement over the PA that the jukeboxes were going to start playing modern music, and I grumbled to myself, "Oh great... now we'll all be stuck in _Rap_-ture."  Luckily, nothing ever happened.

I'm headed toward Ryan's office in Hephaestus, but I suddenly realize I need breakfast first, so I find a restaurant serving waffles dipped in chocolate and mousse.

...and then all the construction noise outside woke me up.

-------------

_WTF_, dreams #2 and #5?

----------


## L33tsaber

Something to do with sandwiches and bananas.

I must have been hungry when I went to sleep last night...

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I'm in a grocery store, looking for braunschweiger.

2.  I have a pet ferret who, apparently, knows how to read.

3.  I'm in a convention center that looks like a cross between the dorms here at UNK and the Student Union over at UNL.  I was there for a _BioShock_ LARP event, except that the plasmids were all real.  At some point, I was running really low on health, and I was out of EVE points, so I was looking around for a safe room.  On my way there, I encountered two LARPers who had just showed up, and I asked them if they were here for the event.  Then a security guard tased me for talking to them, even though I asked the same question he was about to ask.

After recovering from that, I went to a room where I met Lilly, a character from the Fission Mailed roleplay community on livejournal.  There was a tray of crescent rolls that restored a small amount of health each, and I ended up eating the entire batch.  Then I found a recovery point I could just walk through (in the style of lots of RPGs I've played) to get my health and EVE the rest of the way up.

4.  I'm getting a haircut.  I somehow black out during the process, and the next thing I know, I'm looking in the mirror to find that I have bangs and that they lopped everything (three years of growing!) back to neck-length.

5.  Watching a robin build a nest.

----------


## L33tsaber

I had wings, directly attached to my arms.  They were roundish, like those of a crow, and the feathers were mottled grey-and-white.  Outside, there were heavy winds and there was deep snow all around.  I kept trying to fly, but I never got off the ground, except for once when I got caught by a big gust of wind and blown straight into a snowbank.

It was depressing.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  My best friend and I were stranded in the middle of the ocean.  Suddenly, there were cruise ships and fences all around us, and we're informed this is a top-secret, off-limits military area.  We get separated.  They let me go, but I can't find my friend.

2.  I'm in a library, and there's a flashy thing in a potted plant.  I suspect it's a bomb, so I order everyone in the library to evacuate.

3.  I'm in a bookstore, looking for some interesting new manga to read.  "Hare Hare Yukai" from _The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi_ starts playing over the radio, and I proceed to do the dance.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I was late to an ice-cream party.  There were toppings and cones sitting out all over the counter, but when I went to scoop myself some ice cream, there wasn't any left.

The toppings were the sauces you'd find at a Mongolian Grill-type restaurant... sesame oil, cooking wine, lemon juice, curry sauce... -_-'

So then someone filled the bathtub with cooking wine and lemon juice, probably for a marinade.

2.  I was at a hotel, in the parking lot, practicing "Kiss Me Goodbye" from Final Fantasy XII.  So then I went to my hotel room and tried to find the instrumental version on YouTube so I could sing karaoke... but I couldn't find one.

----------


## L33tsaber

There was a spider in my bathroom.  A tiny one, but still a spider.  My parents shut me in the bathroom and told me I could only come out once I had dealt with it.

So I'm watching this spider, and when it picks up a bug bigger than it is in its jaws, I try to stomp it, but it keeps dodging my shoe.  And then it runs into the shower, so I turn on the water to try and drown it.

I eventually get rid of the arachnid, but a couple seconds later, I realize it's bitten my hand and the bite mark is swelling.  I try to show my mom, but she doesn't believe me until I make her realize there are two fang-holes there.

My hand is getting numb.

For some reason, I'm wearing a bathrobe but I have shoes on, and we all pile into the car in order to drive to the hospital, which is in the same building as an old school.

Looking out the windows, everything is in gorgeous, vivid colors of autumn, and I think to myself:  "I never really noticed how beautiful the world is."

And then I start to doze off...

...at which point I wake up in real life.

-------------------

I hatehatehatehatehatehatehate dreams with spiders in them.  *shudder*  My dreamcatcher must not be doing its job of preventing nightmares.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  There's a room at my university where it's like a multicultural festival all the time, and if you know where to look, you can find restaurants hiding behind the curtains.  There's one that claims to have the best dumplings ever, but when I go in, all they've got are day-old donuts.

2.  I'm staying over at some random person's house with a bunch of other random people who are supposedly my friends of some sort or another.

We all pile into a car and go to this Starbucks that was also another really big house.  I have some difficulty purchasing my coffee, but once I have it I decide to go out onto the patio to drink it.  Suddenly, it starts raining.  I figure, no problem, since I'm under a balcony and the temperature's otherwise nice.  Then the wind really starts blowing... and the rain turns into snow.  So I go back inside.

Then we go to a Wal-Mart, and suddenly everyone's trying to kill us.  I hide next to a gumball dispenser machine with one of my friends who's trying to teach me how to turn myself multicolored in order to hide better.

By the time the bad guys have left, two of my friends have gotten themselves killed.  We go back to the house.

3.  I'm living in a house with some younger girls, and we're all servants for this one guy whose have two main points:  No toys and no writing.  But one of the girls has a secret cache of plushies and pens and paper buried in a deep hole under a sofa, and she shows me this plush mouse puppet on a string that she can make act like a real mouse.

----------


## L33tsaber

I can't remember much other than alpacas.  Somebody tried to convince me alpacas were much more reliable than horses, so I wound up riding an alpaca into headquarters that kept switching between Bandai and Studio GAINAX.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I had drawn a lot of MGS3 fanart - better looking than my usual style - and it had gotten some very nice comments on deviantART.

2.  Something about a giant pool, and being forced to go on a road trip with my little cousins.

3.  Also, there was something about my old school being Fission Mailed (a Metal Gear roleplay community), and a handful of new characters showed up.  But when you talked to them, you were actually commenting on a LiveJournal thread.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I'm stuck in some sort of lodge with a bunch of my old classmates.  Mom says I have to go outside (because it's "not fair" if I stay indoors all vacation for some reason).  So I go hide in the attic, which is actually quite comfortably furnished.  There's a fresh, hot pizza in the attic, and I end up eating half of it.

2.  It's snowing at some relative's great big house, and I'm outside in the snow with a few of my friends, pretending that we're wolves, like I used to several years ago.  Suddenly, I can't find my friends, and instead there are a bunch of dogs, one of which I end up having to fight off.

In the basement of that same house, there's a pawn-shop sort of thing, with a lot of clothes and a handful of anime collectibles, including the complete DVD boxset for Wolf's Rain.

3.  I'm supposed to go to a butterfly garden exhibit, but I can't seem to move my legs.  There was also something about chocolate, math problems, a pink headband, my sneakers, not being packed to go back to college, my old house, and Miles Edgeworth.

----------


## L33tsaber

I've been having an absolutely horrid dry spell ever since I came to campus.  I only remember a tiny trickle of detail from last night:

I'm in a shop, looking at cards for some random trading card game (like Magic: The Gathering) and I find one that intrigues me - the illustration is of Giles from _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_, and the card title is "Instant Badass".

----------


## L33tsaber

A little snippet from my nap just now -

I'm wandering around an empty school building, and come to a small entryway (the type with all the glass).  Since I like the acoustics, I start singing "What Shall We Do With the Drunken Sailor?" and segue into "Donald, Where's Your Trousers?" and back.  As I tap my shoes on the floor, they produce some sort of accordion accompaniment.  Then a bunch of vampires show up (in the style of the ones in _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_, so they've got the freaky faces and everything), but nothing really happens.

Then I go across the street to buy some groceries, but all the stores are closed.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I'm wandering around an anime convention, in my Sander Cohen tailcoat but missing the mask.  I encounter a lion that behaves like a puppy.

2.  I'm in the campus cafeteria, watching some really amazing dishes being put together - a roast and a dessert.  I want to try them, but I'm told they're for a fancy dinner being hosted by Mr. Giles (yes, from _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_) and I therefore can't have any until said dinner.

We get into a van, presumably to head to the banquet, but instead we end up at my grandparents' house for some sort of school reunion (as I can only guess by the schoolbus parked outside the garage.  The bus has been painted glittery gold.)

For some reason, they have a dog.  A very friendly dog, mind you, but a dog nonetheless.  Also, one of their cats (who's usually just aloof) starts acting like my cat Sophie, and bites me.

3.  I'm in some sort of game-world where all the navigation (even on land) is done by swimming, using some very faulty game mechanics.  I can't seem to get where I'm going...

...and then a knock on my dorm door wakes me up.

----------

And I never did get to go to Giles' party.  Darn.

----------


## L33tsaber

Oh yeah, almost forgot - something about having my head reattached to my body, which involved pressing big square metal buttons along my spine.  Then I went to look in a mirror, and there's a scar all around my neck, along with an orange bar code tattoo and some number in binary.

It was weird.

----------


## L33tsaber

Something about being unable to afford to continue college, so my parents planned to send me to New York alone to pursue the performing arts.  The dream seemed to mostly revolve around me packing my suitcase.

----------


## L33tsaber

I was doing a routine water change for my roommate's goldfish, and he exploded.

((Luckily, the little guy's just fine IRL.))

----------


## L33tsaber

I'm at a convention, and for some reason, Jack Terricloth (front man of The World/Inferno Friendship Society) has a table in the artist's alley.  I buy a print for him to sign, but the next time I look, the image has disappeared.  I spend forever looking for it, but I eventually have to apologize for taking up so much of his time.

-----

Well, whaddyaknow~ another dream with Jack in it!  And right after Halloween, too.  How appropriate... except that this one was quite a bit more depressing than any of the other dreams he's shown up in.

----------


## L33tsaber

I was on a ship that was pulled by a whale, a dolphin, and a shark on harnesses.  I somehow fell off and couldn't grab hold of any of the critters.

I wound up on a rocky, deserted island and tried to build myself a boat by creating a pixel-art rendering of one.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about a cult formed around pennywhistles.

2.  I was being forced to watch my annoying little cousins, but Mr. Giles showed up to help.

3.  Something about a bizarre cross between Lord of the Rings and The Wizard of Oz.

----------


## L33tsaber

I'm on a very bizarre sort of cruise.  There are about twenty passengers, some of whom are from my old school.  We all have to participate in the various activities and games, one of which being a contest to see who can throw a quarter the farthest.

The weirdest thing is that whenever someone breaks a rule on the ship, everybody has to lie down on their stomachs, and a crew member administers five whacks across the bottom with a strap of cardboard.  There's even a rule sheet on the ship about how this is to be carried out, including what the passengers are supposed to wear while being punished.

----------


## L33tsaber

I'm at a piano recital.  My performance is in an hour, but I didn't know I was performing, so I had no pieces prepared.  Dad brings in a bag full of sheet music, and I start looking through it for something I could play by sight.  Among the score books is one for _Repo! The Genetic Opera_, but the arrangements are weird (especially the one for "Zydrate Anatomy".)

-------

...there's no _Repo!_ sheet music in real life (except for the things that get posted on Little Glass Vial, which hasn't been updated for months.)

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I'm at a shadowcast performance of _Repo! The Genetic Opera_ that, for some reason, seems to be held in a weird combination of the auditoriums in the two high schools I attended.

The show ends up stopping at "I Didn't Know I'd Love You So Much" because the shadow-Nathan has fallen asleep in the shadow-Shilo's arms, and it's too adorable to risk waking him up to continue the performance.

2.  I'm asked to give a speech and tell some jokes.  Afterward, I'm in a minivan, being driven home by a blond guy with pointy canine teeth who tells me he likes my dry wit.  He then gives me a lecture about how I keep wearing my wristwatch too tight.

I've got some sort of glove made out of ceramic, detailed with a phoenix motif, and I'm supposed to put it on when I get home, by which point it's somehow turned into a ceramic _sock_ with a phoenix motif.

When I get to the door, I realize it's my old house, and the neighbors' house catty-corner has turned into a bakery/balloon shop.

As I go inside, my dad tells me I have to give my dolls a Christmas present -- my television.  Then I go into my room and find there's a bunch of new stuffed animals (including a very cuddly-yet-semi-realistic tiger) in the "pet net" hammock that's been in the corner of the room across from the bed for as long as I can remember.

Then I go to get the TV, which to my horror has cracked and broken.  Then I realize it's turned into a mirror with two panes of glass, and only one pane is shattered.  The other is in perfect condition.

Next, I'm in the kitchen to see if I can find some cookies - there is a box of gingersnaps that are supposed to look like goats, but when I open the box, I find that the cookies neither resemble gingersnaps nor goats.

On the patio, there's a dog - a German Shepherd, except that its fur is sort of a fox-like orangey-red.  It sits there begging for treats, and my parents tell me it likes crepes.  Of course, we have no crepes.


-----

Erm... WTF?  (At least the first part of the dream was kinda neat.)

----------


## L33tsaber

I'm on some sort of vacation in a great big cottage on a really tiny island in the middle of a lake somewhere in the middle of a great big city.  This sets the stage for most of the dream that involved...

1.  Not actually being on "vacation" - I'm being forced to stay with some lady who makes everyone do menial chores such as fetch her a cup of ice from a freezer with a broke ice machine.  There is a tray of weird blue ice cubes, and five other trays of ice cubes that are wrapped in foil and turn out to be medications for cats.

2.  That same lady turns out to be a teacher for some class I'm in.  There's a guy in the class who keeps talking while she's taking roll call.

3.  Something about me communicating with a boy who's somewhere in the city via a TV screen in my room in the cottage.

4.  (NIGHTMARE WARNING - for me, anyway) While in my room, I receive news that one of my favorite actors has been killed in a car crash.

I'm supposed to be filming some silly college documentary and taking pictures with a few classmates, but I'm too upset to go outside.  Eventually, though, I find myself just barely able to go out because I'm wearing one of the actor's jackets (which, upon further reflection was an odd cross between one of Giles' tweed suits in the first couple seasons of _Buffy_ and Nathan's plaid coat in in _Repo_ during the numbers "Who Ordered Pizza?" and "Everyone's a Composer".)

We go to a place that's sort of a cross between a ballroom, a bowling alley, and one of my old schools.  As soon as we start taking pictures, though, I wrap myself up in the jacket and break down into uncontrollable sobs.

-----

When I woke up, I spent the first five minutes lying in bed trying to reassure myself that it was just a bad dream.  Then I checked Anthony Head's IMDB page and a handful of fansites to make sure he's still alive and well (which he is).

Don't scare me like that, subconscious.

----------


## L33tsaber

This was all set in some odd combination of my old school, my college, and my paternal grandparents' house, but I can't remember much other than small details.

1.  I found a _Repo!_ novel, which turned out to actually be a magazine full of interviews of Anthony Head, along with a couple of pull-out pictures which actually turned out to be his shirts.  (So, if you're not exactly following this, the short version: I pulled a shirt worn by my favorite actor out of a book.)

2.  Something about trying to hide from my roommate by getting on an old-fashioned train going around the inside of the school.  Some random little kid and I somehow managed to get into a discussion about how the caboose is the coolest car on a train.

3.  Running into one of my classmates in the cafeteria, then taking the dinner tray upstairs to eat while attending a night class.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about a French restaurant that charged exorbitant amounts of money for reheated TV dinners.

2.  Something about going back to my old house, and my goldfish Aristotle is in the dining room.  Except he's huge, somehow living out of the water, and walking around on his fins like a dog.  He even eats out of my hand...

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  I went back to my old school (think I snuck in, actually) to watch the band practice for a concert.  The percussion section had lots of beautiful new instruments, some of which I don't think even exist in real life.  And of course, I couldn't touch any of them because I wasn't in the band anymore.  (I seem to recall remarking "Where do they get all these wonderful toys?")

2.  I'm in the historical downtown area of either my college town or my hometown, and I keep floating away, barely managing to grab onto a convenient lamppost (though it looked more like a maypole or something).

3.  I tried to convert my room into a carnival theme or something, most likely just to break up some monotony.  For some reason, Mr. Giles (yes, that Mr. Giles!) is there, acting in a disapproving first-season Watcherly capacity - I should be training instead of wasting resources on these flights-of-fancy.

-------------
Well, well.  Hatsuyume.  First dream of the new year.  And I have no idea just what the heck kind of fortune this predicts...

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  There's a summer camp with a rickety old bridge, and the need for all participants to get vaccinations and a 'courage transplant' (which for some reason involves getting your eyes replaced, like Blind Mag from _Repo! The Genetic Opera_).  Before the courage/eye transplant thing, though, you have to get your photo taken, and for some reason they kept trying to take mine while I'm hanging upside down from the bridge in the dark.  After that, they wanted me color-correct the picture in Photoshop.  The medical procedures never happened (except thinking about the shots made my shoulder hurt as though I were getting one).

2.  Something about shooting a box of Lindor truffles with a crossbow.

----------


## L33tsaber

During my nap today...

1.  I'm wandering around some cross between campus, a hotel, and the Indianapolis Children's Museum.  I go into a gymnasium area, which has been set up like a stage for what would appear to be a production of _Seussical_, except that since I don't know any of the songs from that show IRL, I'm guessing none of the right songs were being rehearsed in the dream.  Anyway, I sit on a ledge or railing overlooking the stage, and out comes my Computer Science professor, who's directing the whole thing -- at which point I notice that everyone who's helping with the musical is in my class.  I'm also supposed to help by being in the orchestra, but I can't find the sheet music.

2.  Throughout the various parts of the dream, there were recurring bits where I'm in the dorm room, and there's noise out in the halls that turns out to be some crazy religious cult singing something while they're either arguing with - or kidnapping - or possibly beating up the other residents in the hall.  I lock the doors.

3.  I'm on vacation, and there's a tourist guide video showing people coming down this really tall, colorful fire escape staircase outside an apartment.  It turns out to be me and my family several years ago.

Then my grandparents show up, and I try to show them the part on the video again, but it's not there this time.  To get to wherever the heck we're going, we have to hang on to this zip-line type thing, but it's got no safety gear and no harnesses, and the left side is loose from the wire so it hangs off dangerously.  By the time we get to the ground, the malfunction has run everyone into the dust.  My favorite fedora is ruined.

4.  Something about trying to get my fedora fixed by uploading it to a computer system in the distance learning lab in my old junior high school.  I can't get it back in physical form, because the records at the dry-cleaners' show I already retrieved it when I transferred it from the computer system to my cell phone.

Er... yeah.  It was a weird nap.  My hat's all right, though.

----------


## L33tsaber

Don't remember much of this one (and it took me forever to remember what I do remember...)

Everyone thinks I'm dead or something (or perhaps I am... I dunno... it was confusing).  I visit my own grave, which for some reason is in the middle of campus, right next to the Fine Arts Building.  Somebody's left a rose and a box of chocolates there, so I take them.

----------


## L33tsaber

I'm at my old school with a couple of friends.  Suddenly, the Tall Man (from the _Chzo Mythos_) shows up.  I have no idea how to beat him, so we run.  Part of the escape plan for some reason involved getting as high up as possible on a swingset, and then into a getaway van.

We defeated him eventually, but I can't remember how.  (I think it involved a skateboard, a sheep, and bending three saplings into knots and setting them on fire.)

----------
*shudder* Never play _Trilby's Notes_ before bed.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  For some reason, I was back in high school in my old-old town, and I had to finish up my final project in art, which consisted of six pictures that we had to do with wax crayon (the first picture had to be a field with flowers, the second through fifth had a theme to follow but we could pick the subject, and the sixth was anything we wanted.  The only one I remember out of the bunch I had finished was a drawing of Protoman).  The sixth picture I decided should be a portrait of my friend Nolan, since he always wears this cool rainbow beanie.  I suggest this to him in the lunch line, and he tells me he's dead.  I reply that that's okay because I can still see him (even though nobody else can) and get him some ice cream.

We go to this weird hotel to draw the portrait, but before I can do any work on it, the lobby starts burning, and as soon as we leave, the hotel explodes.  Everybody in my school gets held for questioning, and I refuse to answer the police's questions (because "I was the last person in the hotel because I was drawing a picture of my ghost friend with crayons.  It exploded *after* I left, honest!" probably wasn't gonna cut it.)

2.  I'm trying to get back into my old house to find something for dinner, but the refrigerator's unplugged, so all the frozen food thawed.

3.  I'm reading some weird book about this kid rebelling against his dad who believes being perfectly good lets you use more adjectives.  The boy just wants to make an ice cream sandwich, but the father takes his cookies and ice cream away because "sweets are evil".  Then for some reason, I decide that the best course of action would be to run away from home, so I google "how to hide from your parents" but before I can read the results, people show up to discuss the book.  I hide on the other side of the computer desk until they go away, and then I start running (on all fours, like I always seem to do in dreams - weiiiird) but no matter how far I go, someone always manages to almost catch up to me.

Then for some reason I'm back in my own bed.  I feel someone's hands around my neck and on my forehead (as though either trying to wake me up or check my temperature) and I wake up with a start only to find that there's nobody there and the door to my room is closed.

-----------

Thoughts:  Aww, poor Nolan.  I won't tell him that I dreamed he was a ghost.  Also, WTF is up with always trying to run away on all fours?  Also-also, WTF was up with the hands?

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about trying to find a good skateboarding spot, getting lost in a tunnel, and finding boards that belonged to skaters in the area who mysteriously disappeared.

2.  Something about somebody getting shot in a glass room, and I'm trying to keep pressure on the wound.

3.  One of my best friends suddenly gets really mad at me.  So she hides a few cans of beer in my dorm refrigerator and pulls the fire alarm so that everybody has to evacuate the building.  When I get back to my room, there are a bunch of people in there having a party, and I have to chase them all out.  Then I find out that the lock on my door is broken, so I can't keep more would-be partygoers out of my room unless I stand with my back against the door to keep it closed.  Then there was something about going back in time to try to keep the party from happening and finding out exactly how ex-friend broke my lock and pulled the alarm.

4.  Some guys and I acquire this magical ham that grows on trees.  It has to be cooked in a specific spot in the woods to the north of my old elementary school (even if there were no woods there IRL).  So we sneak out of the window carrying the ham and the branches of the tree on which it grew, and we walk to the woods.  There's a broken down building that used to be a one-floor dormitory, and that's where we have to cook the ham.  So I start trying to build the fire using only sticks and friction, and have several failures before I finally get the sparks going.  then things are interrupted by a family of shadows who lost their bodies, so I make new ones for them with construction paper and magic.

5.  Some weird arcade shooting game where you have to keep the enemy cars away from a kitten.

6.  Hiding from some would-be kidnappers who want these keys I'm carrying that are made of semi-precious stones.

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  Something about an anime club and cookies.  My friend, who goes by the nickname Squall, was there.

2.  Something about microwaving a bunch of frozen foods.  Everything turns out until they make me try to microwave a bunch of cheese and tortillas in the shape of a horse.  Then there was a box of tiny desserts, including a miniature creme brulee and a hazelnut-coffee truffle.

3.  Something about a musical.  I don't think I was in any particular role, but I was trying to remember the one villain song I had to sing because everyone else would be too busy with set and costume changes to do it.  Then suddenly we're outside my house rehearsing some odd combination of "Heavens Divide" from _Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker_ and "Libera Me From Hell" from _Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann_, with flowers as props.

4.  Something about getting a bridle and a saddle in the mailbox for no reason.  There's a guy using an elephant to move equipment and beds across the yard.  Then we're having grilled sweet corn, but first I have to use a paintbrush to fling this really weird bug-killing solution all over the place to get rid of spiders and _Half-Life_ headcrabs.

5.  Something about the ending of _Metal Gear Solid 3_ and imagining being in the field so that I could stroke The Boss's hair and tell her everything's going to be okay.

-----------
Weeeeeeeird.  -_-'

----------


## L33tsaber

1.  One of my friends goes missing in Paris.  Captain Picard refuses to help me, so I buy plane tickets to go rescue her myself.  I put on Raiden's sneaking suit (which, for some odd reason is outfitted with an X-buster) and try to get to the airport, but I get stuck under a bench that people keep falling asleep on so I can't leave without getting caught.

2.  Something about painting water on the face of a great big mauve lion.

3.  I'm in some weird store where there's a great big wall of tanks and people buy wall space to keep their fish in, but they never remember to take care of them.  Some of the tanks develop these swarms of little pink fish, which can supposedly be fought off with grapefruit juice, but the problem is that it's harmful to all the other fish as well.

4.  I want donuts, but to get them I have to go outside where it's cold enough to form a frozen layer on the outside of your legs that keeps you from going anywhere.  I remember to put on a coat, but forget to wear anything else.

5.  Someone's asking to buy our television and this weird VCR/speaker combo.  They state $3,000 is a fair price for them.

6.  I'm playing some weird Metal Gear dating sim where all the love interests have Haibane-esque wings.  The goal of the game is for Snake to rescue one of the interests, and to do that you have to build up trust/relationship points.  One way to gain points, apparently, is to pet the interest's wings.

---------------

What.

----------

